# GTA IV on my Geforce 9400 GT LOL!!!!



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Guys

A week ago I got GTA IV and I'm playing it right now!!

and yes, it's on my Geforce 9400 GT :grin:

Settings are : shadows off, Textures : high, 800 x 600, all others on low
and I'm getting 30 fps and sometimes 25 fps but still playable :laugh:

Hoping to get a new card to enjoy this amazing game
:tongue:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

My monster system plays that at 63 FPS at max with something over 1640 X 1900 resolution


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats all thanks to the new patches!

I'm glad you're able to play GTA 4, its an amazing game isn't it?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it really is...
you really can do everything
the story is really cool, following the all famous American dream :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I enjoy Cutting up people with helicopter blades running from the police and being mean to people for no reason what so ever.

I love the online gameplay, have you tried that yet RockmasterR?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang. I wish I could play online then I could play with you guys.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great game. Now if only someone will make a true NYC mod....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Or maybe a whole different city mod, I think GTA5 needs to allow you to go to different COUNTRIES! Like Russia, Japan, Australia, UK. It would be awesome!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

lol
cool Idea Sniper 

I have a 128 kbps internet and you are asking me to play GTA IV online? LOL!!
it lags a lot, and anyway I have a 5 gig Limit so playing GRID (with a pain in the a** high ping) is enough


----------



## quadcorepersona (May 6, 2009)

Great game, I have that card, nice to know I have some hope lol


----------

